# Google search not working in IE9



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2011)

Right I am started to get rather annoyed, up until a couple of days ago when I accidentally installed some shitty Asrock app "SmartView" which I have subsequently uninstalled btw my IE9 search was set to google and worked fine, now however when I search from the address bar it doesnt search google it searches Google custom search, I have never heard of this before but it looks like shit and it's annoying me as I can't find a way to set it back to google 

http://www.google.co.uk/cse/ <<<<<

Now, I know what the issue is, that in IE the address to search is http://www.google.co.uk/cse/ but there is no way to edit it that I can see and I have been unable to find google on the shitty MS search providers site to change it 

Help


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 4, 2011)

I believe I had something similar here. I had to log into my google account (gmail address) and found a spot in the options to turn off the beta.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah nvm I have fixed it, for some shitty reason when you click to find more providers in IE it takes you to http://www.iegallery.com and there is only an accelerator for google on that site, not a search provider, I google IE9 search providers and went direct to the MS site and I was able to choose google. 

Seriously why the hell do MS fu*k about with this shit man, what was so hard about changing the fricking search provider yourself by just putting in the address???


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 4, 2011)

because they can? Sorry, but that is really the answer above all else.


----------

